# Zeigt her eure Molche / Salamander -- 2011



## Casybay (8. Jan. 2011)

Ein Hallo an alle Amphibienfreunde,
gestern Abend den ersten, kleinen Molch gesehen, allerdings noch nahe Drainage.
Werde mal heute mit Foto auf Lauer liegen. __ Tigerschnegel sind auch schon zu Hauf unterwegs.
Wenn die Temperaturen so bleiben  bin ich mal auf den Amphibienstart 2011 im Teich gespannt.
LG
Carmen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hi Carmen,

bei mir ist draußen noch nichts los (immer noch ziemlich weiß). Amphibien (__ Laubfrösche und Rotbauchunken) sind hier nur im Terrarium unterwegs

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Servus Carmen

Bei uns ist auch noch nix zu sehen 

Liegt aber am Teich noch immer Schnee, obwohl es auch bei uns taut (+3,1°C)


----------



## elkop (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

meingott, bei mir sind noch dreiviertel meter schnee auf der gartenhütte zu messen. 
/s ICH  MAG  DEN  SCHNEE  NIMMER !!! freue mich schon auf den frühling und die ersten amphibien.


----------



## Casybay (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hi Frank, hi Helmut,
hier der wohl männl. erw.Molch eben in  2m Entfernung vom Teich fotografiert.
abendl. Grüße
Carmen


----------



## Digicat (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Servus Carmen

Die Natur hat immer Überraschungen für uns bereit 
Schönes Foto 

@ Elke: hmmm .... der Winter dauert leider noch lange  
Vorallem stehen ja noch die "Rauhnächte" an ....


----------



## Casybay (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hallo Helmut,
danke,
ja man kann nur staunen!
Mal sehn wie es die Tage weiter geht.
Bin schon auf weitere Beobachtungen von Amphibien-Freunden gespannt.
lg
Carmen


----------



## Casybay (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hallo liebe Teichianer,
hier noch ein paar molchige Bilder von heut Abend, kommt jetzt der Frühling????
lg
Carmen
     
den __ Tigerschnegel auch als Frühlingsbote?!


----------



## rut49 (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hallo Carmen,
jetzt schon Molchi´s , die sollen sich ganz schnell noch mal verstecken.
Nur weil gestern mal "Frühling" war, ist der Winter doch noch nicht vorbei.
Trotzdem : schöne Foto´s  (ich wünschte, es wäre Frühling)
Schönen Sonntag Regina


----------



## Casybay (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hallo Regina,
ich will doch hoffen, dass die Amphibien sich nochmal verkriechen, ist ja doch alles opt. beisammen -Teiche und Verstecke-, verrückt ist es trotzdem,gell.
lg
Carmen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hi Carmen,

Mücken und div. Motten sind hier in Mittelhessen aber zumindest auch schon unterwegs, und drei __ Laubfrösche machen in der Nacht auch schon mal gehörig krach (allerding bei 23 Grad Nachttemperatur)

MfG Frank


----------



## Casybay (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hallo Frank,
da hast Du ja lustige Gesellen, Einheimische sinds aber nicht ,oder?
lg
Carmen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

ne, das sind Australier (Litora caerulea - Korallenfingerlaubfrösche), werden mit 12 cm auch deutlich größer als die heimischen Schreihälse


----------



## danyvet (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

wow, ich hab geglaubt ich träum, als ich bei meinen abonnierten Threads sah, dass sich in diesem hier schon was tut!! Und da ist auch glatt ein "frisches" Foto von Molchis! Wahnsinn! Hoffentlich wird der (übrigens eine sie ) nicht von einem Wiedereinbruch des Winters überrascht! So zeitig im Jahr hab ich ja noch nie einen Molch gesehen :shock

Ich will auch wieder Molchis live sehen *seufz*. Mein Teich ist noch immer zugefroren, grad an den Rändern beginnts zu tauen... Wir haben in Wien derzeit soviel Nebel, da kommt der Föhn nicht durch


----------



## Casybay (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hallo Dany,
seit gestern haben sich beide Molche wieder in die Drainage zurück gezogen und der __ Grasfrosch ist erstmal wieder abgetaucht. Hatten wieder leichten Frost heut Nacht.
Ab Donnerstag soll es aber wieder über 12° werden, da gibt es bestimmt wieder viel Nachts zu entdecken.
Man muss immer mal wieder abends mit der Taschenlampe unterwegs sein.
lg
Carmen


----------



## danyvet (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

ich glaub, bei uns sind die noch nicht aktiv. Es hat kaum mehr als 3°C


----------



## Casybay (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hallo Forenfreunde,
hier Neues von den Molchen aus Rheinhessen:
1. Molch heut im Teich gesehen und fotografisch festgehalten.
Ein Molchmann noch auf dem Weg  in Richtung Teich.
lg
Carmen


----------



## Svenssons (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Unglaublich!!

Liebe Grüße

Sven(ssons)*


----------



## Limnos (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hi

Molche sind hart im Nehmen. Ich hatte früher mal flache Becken (10cm tief) in denen ich getopfte Waserpflanzen hatte. Sie froren bis auf den Grund durch, aber unter der Folie überwinterten Teich- und Bergmolche. Da war kein Vlies und keine Matte mehr dazwischen, nu 1mm PVC. Verglichen damit ist es für die jetzt im Wasser schon richtig warm.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## danyvet (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

boah, was habt ihr nur für einen milden Winter!!! Mein Teich ist seit 2 Monaten zugefroren!! Nur ein paar Tage Mitte Jänner hats getaut, aber das Eis ist nie ganz weg gewesen. Jetzt ist er wieder komplett zu :-(
So lange durchgehend gefroren, war er noch nie (ok, es ist auch erst der 3. Winter für meinen Teich  )


----------



## Casybay (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

@Dany,
da hat Wolfgang sicher Recht, denn ich habe 3 männliche Molche unter der Eisdecke gezählt un d er kleine __ Grasfrosch der kurzzeitig im Jan. aufgetaucht war , lebt auch noch "munter" unter der inzwischen dünnen Eisdecke.
Leider etwas schlechte Bildqualität, und eher einige Suchbilder.


----------



## danyvet (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hallo Carmen,

den Molch am 2. Suchbild konnte ich finden, aber am ersten Bild 
kannst du die ungefähre Richtung angeben, wo ich den Frosch suchen muss?


----------



## Casybay (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hey Dany,
das Grasfroschfoto hab ich garnicht erst dem Forum zumuten wollen.
Werd mich aber heut Abend sowieso wieder auf die Lauer legen wollen, da ich auch ein Molchweibchen meine entdeckt zu haben. Bei der Gelegenheit werd ich den __ Grasfrosch bestimmt wieder sehen.


----------



## Casybay (13. März 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hallo Amphibienfreunde,
ist denn bei Euch noch so garnichts los in den Teichen? Oder noch keine Zeit und Lust zum fotografieren gehabt?!
Hier meine 2 Weibchen und Männchen, den Mann hab ich leider nur beim Abtauchen erwischt , daher nur der schöne bunte Schwanz drauf.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. März 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hallo,
heute entdeckte ich auch den ersten Molch am Teich, das Eis ist erst seit 2 Tagen
weg, aber der Teich füllt sich schön langsam mit Leben.
LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (24. März 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Liebe Molchfreunde,

ich war jetzt leider fast 2 Wochen , zu Beginn meiner Krankheit war noch etwas Eis am Teich, jetzt ist alles aufgetaut und die ersten Molche sind schon da 
Fotos gibts noch keine, das Licht ist nicht wirklich gut. Aber ihr wisst ja alle, wie Molchis aussehen


----------



## Spandau (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hallo an alle ,
habe heute mein Teich gemacht und da kam mir das angeschwommen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hi,

mittlerweile wimmelt es auch in meinem Amphibientümpel wieder von Molchen. Die scheinen wesentlich unempfindlicher gegen Kälte zu sein als Froschlurche (dieses Jahr war nur noch je ein einsames __ Grasfrosch und Erdkrötenmännchen zu hören gewesen von ehemals weit über 30 Grasfrosch-Paaren:beten)


----------



## Casybay (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hallöchen,
kann das nur bestätigen!!!
Habe 3!!!! weibliche Molche und etliche Männliche in meinem KLEINEN!!!! Teichlein.
In dem etwas Größeren lebt eine Junggsellengruppe von 2 kleinen und einem ausgewachsenen Molch.
Die Weibchen sind schon seit Tagen am Eier ankleben!
__ Kröten hatte ich nur ein kleines Männchen?! und mein kleiner __ Grasfrosch ist bald nach der Eisschmelze verschwunden.
Gestern Abend hatte ich aber einen sehr großen Grasfrosch am Teich.
Froschlaich gibt es bei mir nicht dies Jahr.


----------



## Regs (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hallo,
in unserem noch neuen Fertig-Teich hat eine Kröte überwintert, die sich gerade am Teichrand in der Sonne wärmt. Wir sind ja umgeben von großen Fisch- und Naturteichen und ich habe heute Morgen schon einige __ Kröten herum hüpfen sehen. Mal schauen ob sich noch mehr ansiedeln.


----------



## danyvet (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

[OT]Hallo Regine,
bist du absolut sicher, dass die Kröte im Teich überwintert hat? Das tun sie nämlcih eigentlich nicht. Sie überwintern normalerweise unter Gebüschen, in Erdspalten, Steinhaufen etc. aber niemals im Teich. __ Frösche tun das mitunter, aber __ Kröten? Davon hab ich noch nie gehört. Sie wandern nur zeitig im Frühjahr wieder in den Teich ein, um sich dort zu paaren.[/OT]

Ich kann die Molchis bei mir im Teich schon nimmer zählen. Erstens gibt es jetzt viel mehr Versteckmöglichkeiten als noch vor 2 Jahren und zweitens sind es einfach schon viel zu viele. Geschätzte 40 Männchen und 15 bis 20 Weibchen (sehr sehr grobe Schätzung).
Krötis sinds mittlerweile 4 oder 5 Pärchen, wobei schon 3 abgelaicht haben und mindestens 20 Solomännchen. 
Mit einem Wort: es brodelt im Teich!!! schaut am Abend wirklich so aus, ganz viele Wellen an der Wasseroberfläche, ohne den Sprudler eingeschaltet zu haben


----------



## Regs (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hallo Dany,
danke für den Hinweis - sicher bin ich mir nicht. Vor dem zufrieren war eine Kröte im Teich und nach dem auftauen auch - daraus habe ich dann wohl die falschen Schlüsse gezogen. Allerdings sind im obersten Pflanzgraben des Teiches auch Steine zum Verstecken und sehr wenig Wasser und direkt neben dem Teich ein Steinhaufen - sie kann auch dort gewesen sein.


----------



## Casybay (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hallo Dany.
klasse, das Du soviele Molche hast, wie verhalten sich denn Deine __ Moderlieschen dazu?
Hier 2 spielende Mochmänner aus dem Junggesellen-Teich.


----------



## danyvet (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

[OT]Hallo Carmen,
meine __ Moderlieschen sind nur mehr 5 und noch immer erst 3cm groß, sie flüchten, sobald ein Molch neben ihnen auftaucht. Ansonsten leben sie nebeneinander her, als gäbs die jeweils anderen nicht [/OT]


----------



## rokr912 (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

moin

ich habe jedes jahr mehr molche dazu bekommen, habe mir vor 5 jahren ein riesen loch gebuddeld und mit wasser und etwas pflanzen angelegt, seid dem wächst mein molchbestand so stark das ich mir einen 2ten teich dazu gegraben habe. und heut sah ich zum ersten mal wie ein frosch ( 8 stück an der zahl ) einen molch gejagt und gefressen hat. und die molche gehen auf die bittelinge los, da ist richtig was los im teich. um den teich leben eine handvoll __ kröten und salamander von denen ich die gattung nicht bestimmen kann. aber dafür das ich mitten im ort wohne ist alles an tieren vertreten ob im teich am land oder in der luft. ich werde mal ein paar bilder posten vom teich und dem umfeld


----------



## Digicat (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Servus 

Herzlich Willkommen

Salamander gibt es nicht so viele, entweder Feuersalamander oder Alpensalamander.



> ich werde mal ein paar bilder posten vom teich und dem umfeld



Ich bitte darum


----------



## Christine (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*



danyvet schrieb:


> [OT]Hallo Regine,
> bist du absolut sicher, dass die Kröte im Teich überwintert hat? Das tun sie nämlcih eigentlich nicht. Sie überwintern normalerweise unter Gebüschen, in Erdspalten, Steinhaufen etc. aber niemals im Teich. __ Frösche tun das mitunter, aber __ Kröten? Davon hab ich noch nie gehört. Sie wandern nur zeitig im Frühjahr wieder in den Teich ein, um sich dort zu paaren.[/OT]



Doch, einige tun das. Kommt immer mal wieder vor, dass Erdkröten - grad jüngere und Jungtiere  - im Teich überwintern.


----------



## wmt (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Im Moment sind bei mir die Teichmolche sehr agil, manchmal chillen sie aber auch einfach nur so in einer Algenwolke. Beim algenabkäschern habe ich praktisch auf drei Netze einen Kameraden erwischt. Ich puhl ja jedesmal die Matsche auseinander und gebe die __ Schnecken und Muschel und natürlich auch die __ Libellen und Teichmolche wieder rein.


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Schöne, bunte Mischung


----------



## Hüslischnägg (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hallo

Hier ein Molchmännchen in meinem Teich, leider habe ich keine Unterwasserkamera ...
Das Bild ist vom letzten Sommer. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/84431&stc=1&d=1305092224


----------



## ron (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hallo,

ist mal wieder an der Zeit ein paar Bilder hoch zu laden. Diesmal hatte ich die Möglichkeit ein paar Molche zu fotografieren.

Ein Forscher hatte mir einen Teich gezeigt, wo er Untersuchungen vornimmt und bei dieser Gelegenheit konnte ich einiges knipsen. Ich hatte ein Aquarium an den Wasserrand getragen und mit dem Wasser aus dem Teich befüllt und die Tiere nach dem ablichten gleich wieder frei gelassen.


    

   

Von den ca. 200 Bildern waren diese hier die Besten.



LG

Ron


----------



## Moderlieschenking (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hallo Ron,
beeindruckende Aufnahmen


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hallo Ron,

wie immer tolle Fotos.... sag mal, dürfte ich das eine Kammolch-Foto vielleicht ins Lexikon einpflegen?


----------



## Digicat (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Servus Ron

Spitzen Bilder


----------



## ron (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Danke, danke 

Die Mühe hatte sich gelohnt: ca. 3 Stunden auf dem Bauch mit Winkelsucher und Jacke über dem Kopf wegen der Spiegelung.

@ Christine: na klar doch. Tu ich gleich noch ein Foto von seiner Frau dazu. Nicht das es da noch schiefe Gesichter gibt. Sieht bei Molchen gar nicht gut aus. 

 

Willst du aber vielleicht am liebsten ohne Rahmen?

Kannst eine PN schicken, auch im Bezug auf die Aufløsung.



LG

Ron


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Danke Ron, ich nehm die so, wie sie hier sind 

Edit: Sind schon drin


----------



## Casybay (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hallo Freunde,
hier eine kleine Geschichte vom Molch- in Bildern:
         
  
Euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Servus Carmen

Schönes G`schichtl 

Dir auch noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Och, musste der arme kleine Molchi hungrig ins Bett


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Moin Ron,
die Bilder Deiner Kammmolche, einfach nur klasse.
Sie schauen aus, wie "Bonsai-Dinos"
Ich bin mehr als beeindruckt.


----------



## evelyn (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

ich war grad wieder fadenalgen angeln, da ist mir plötzlich unter einem stein was schwarzes entgegen geschwommen...kein fisch, kein frosch...jungmolch?
hat wer eine ahnung cirka so 12cm lang...


----------



## danyvet (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Jetzt schon? Schwarz?  glaub ich nicht. Könnts nicht eine Kaulquappe gewesen sein?
Zumindest, wenn du Teichmolche hast, kann es kein Jungmolch gewesen sein. Wie die jungen Bergmolche aussehen, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## evelyn (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

für ne kaulquappe wars mir ne spur zu groß...brrrr...ich liebe __ libellen und will keinen libellenfresser


----------



## danyvet (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

unter Wasser schaut sowieso alles 25% größer aus, und ca. 1cm kann eine durchschnittliche __ Quappe (ohne Schwanz) durchaus werden (auch größer). Sonst fällt mir nix schwarzes ein.

Was meinst du mit Libellenfresser?


----------



## Nikolai (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hallo,

seit Jahren beobachte ich schon eine __ Ringelnatter an meinem Teich, allerdings erscheint sie nur selten.

   

Nun scheint sie auch einen Partner gefunden zu haben. Nach mehr als 20 Jahren sehe ich das erste mal wieder Nachwuchs in meinem Garten.

 

Diese Kleine habe ich auf halber Höhe an meiner Scheibe abgesammelt. Zum Glück habe ich sie vor unserem Hund gesehen. Der hätte sie glatt vernascht.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Christine (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hallo Nikolai,

:gratuliere toll - dann scheint bei Dir am Teich die Welt ja noch in Ordnung zu sein *einwenigneidischguck*


----------



## danyvet (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Ich hab heute das erste Molchbaby gesehen!! 
Wollte gerade ein paar Seerosenblätter auseinanderdividieren, weil sie so übereinander und ineinander verschlungen waren, und als ich eines hoch gehoben habe, ist da auf dem unteren Blatt ein Klein-Molchi gewesen. Ist natürlich soooofort abgehauen  das kann maximal ein oder 2 Tage alt gewesen sein. Frag mich, wie das da hin kommt, normalerweise grundeln die ja am Boden herum bzw. irgendwo in den Fadenalgen.


----------



## afama (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

whow - wirklich schöne Molchfotos...wohl lange auf der Lauer gelegen


----------



## Moloch (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hab letztens was interessantes gesehen und konnte es zum Glück auch noch knipsen, Bilder sind nicht so doll aber ich bin froh das ich die Kamera noch rechtzeitig holen konnte.

Ein Molch mit Maulsperre oder "Wer frisst wen?"



 



Beste Grüße Erdmann


----------



## danyvet (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Das ist eine Libellenlarve. Tolle Beobachtung! Ich denke, hier frisst der Molch die Libellenlarve, sieht zumindest so aus.


----------



## danyvet (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Heute hab ich mal ein Molchbaby schön auf dem Präsentierteller (Seerosenblatt direkt vorm Steg) vor die Linse bekommen. Man sieht hier besonders schön, dass es noch keine Hinterbeinchen hat.


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Super Dany .... Danke fürs zeigen 

Hab ich noch nie in diesem Stadium gesehen ...


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Dany .. darf ich dein Foto im Lexikon einbauen


----------



## danyvet (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Klar darfst du, gerne 
Ich hab sie auch noch nie bewusst in diesem Stadium gesehen. Ich hab auch noch Fotos von ganz frisch geschlüpften, wo sie noch ganz auf der Seite liegen, als wären sie tot. Aber ob sie da schon Haxerl haben?  Leider sind diese Fotos sehr unscharf im Vergleich zu diesem hier. Mal sehen, ob ich demnächst ein scharfes zsammkrieg. Wenn mir wieder eins unterkommt beim Fadenalgenzupfen, mach ich ein schönes


----------



## Nikolai (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hallo,

fürs Fotoshooting habe ich mal eine Molchlarve in mein Miniaquarium gesetzt.
Gut sind noch die Kiemenbüschel am Kopf zu erkennen. 

   

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Golo (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hallo zusammen,

so langsam verlassen die Letzten 2011er das Wasser...:

 

 

...und ich kann endlich "Molchschonend" Pflanzen ausdünnen.

Viele Grüße - Ralph


----------



## Maggy1308 (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Huhuu...

bei all den Problemem hab ich doch glatt vergessen,daß ich auch was tolles gefunden habe...
darf ich vorstellen?
Madame LeMolch..oder so (keine Ahnung,ws für einer das sit)
   

Leider habe ich das Tierchen verjagt,als ich die alte Folie rausriss...und ich fürchte,Eier waren auch dabei.UNTER der Folie..wie auch immer die da hingekommen sind.Schlecht zu erkennen,das waren kleine,weisse Kügelchen
 

Habe alles,was ich fand aufgesammelt,und samt "Mama" umgesetzt,in ein Hochbeet,indem ein kleines Becken ist,welches den alten Bachlauf speiste
 

danach habe ich das Tierchen leider nicht mehr gesehen..hoffe aber,es kommen bald wieder welche...sobald der neue Teich fertig ist.

Liebe grüsse
Maggy


----------



## Golo (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hallo Maggy,

ich kann dich beruhigen. 

Die kleinen weissen Kügelchen waren mit Sicherheit nicht von deinem Molch, sondern wohl eher von einer Schnecke.

Molche legen ihre Eier nicht UNTER Folien, sondern UNTER Wasser... .

Viele Grüße - Ralph


----------



## danyvet (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

ich fürchte auch, du hast jetzt Schneckeneier in deinem Hochbeet


----------



## Maggy1308 (22. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hi Leutz !
Hmm...ok...__ Schnecken 
Naja....dann bin ich ja mal gespannt...!
Aber wenigstens hab ich keine Molchifamilie ausgerottet *lach*
Hab auch die letzte zeit nicht mehr nach den kügelchen geschaut...trau mich eh kaum an das Hochbeet,weil ich Angst habe,wieder das arme Tierchen zu vertreiben.Langsam wird es eh zu kalt,und auch ich geh in Winterpause...

Hat denn jemand ne Ahnung,welcher "Gattung" mein Tierchen angehört`?


Wünsch Euch ne ruhige Woche....
LG Maggy:cu


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hi Maggy,

diese weißen Eier gehören mit ziemlicher Sicherheit zu einem illegal eingewanderten spanischen Gartenchleimer (spanische Wegschnecke - Arion vulgaris)

MfG Frank


----------



## danyvet (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Zeigt her eure  Molche /  Salamander -- 2011*

Hi Maggy,
du meintest wohl die Gattung vom Molchi, nicht die der __ Schnecken 
ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass es sich um einen weiblichen __ Teichmolch handelt, obwohl das Foto schon sehr unscharf ist


----------

